# Cruze making weird sound in Cabin



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you moving around in the driver's seat when you hear this? If so, check under the seat.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

obermd said:


> Are you moving around in the driver's seat when you hear this? If so, check under the seat.


Well I thought this as well, but the sound is coming directly from the dash area near driver area, I thought at one point it was the radio "cd" player making the weird noise maybe it was ending it life. But when the car is off & no key in - the sound still persists - I even locked the car while in it thinking maybe that would stop it, but it still persists.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's a stuck HVAC damper. Fiddle with the climate control settings and see if you can get it to change position and shut it up.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> That's a stuck HVAC damper. Fiddle with the climate control settings and see if you can get it to change position and shut it up.


Will this sound slight clicking pattern soon kill the battery; presuming its trying to fix itself?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

joshuab said:


> Will this sound slight clicking pattern soon kill the battery; presuming its trying to fix itself?


BCM should shut it down in a few minutes.


----------



## Minnie (Nov 24, 2019)

Did you ever figure out what the problem was my car started doing the same thing today


----------

